# I chew the skin off my bottom lip



## CARsMom1012 (Nov 1, 2005)

I know I have SA but I was wondering if chewing the skin off my bottom lip and I was wondering if I may be doing it out of nervousness.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

CARsMom1012 said:


> I was wondering if I may be doing it out of nervousness.


Yeah, I'm sure that's why you're doing it. Unless you've got a bump or something on your lip that's making you bite it, you're probably doing it out of anxiety.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

i do the same thing,as well as the inside sections of my cheek.probably anxiety or just a bad habit


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*yes*

I do the same thing...as well as grind my teeth in my sleep


----------



## Yikes (Oct 27, 2005)

I chew my lips, grind my teeth, bite my fingernails. I have just about every nervous habit in the book.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep, that and pick at my cuticles.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't chew my lips, but they get so dry that sometimes I have to peel them off.
Gross, I know


----------



## chav (Nov 12, 2005)

conanlover said:


> I don't chew my lips, but they get so dry that sometimes I have to peel them off.
> Gross, I know


same, i always get dry lips


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I have this same problem, as well, my lips are dry in the winter unless i use petroleum jelly on them, i have the biting lip problem and they bleed..ewies.


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

I usually bite my lips in my sleep, grind my teeth, and I bite my fingernails until they're raw. I thought I was the only one who did those things.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I do everything that everyone has mentioned so far. Except I'm not sure what cuticles are.


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

Bon said:


> Yep, that and pick at my cuticles.


Eep! I pick at my cuticles too! (a cuticle is the skin that grows over your fingernail) I thought I was the only one...


----------



## Peachy (Dec 17, 2004)

I bite my lips all the time when I'm nervous. My teachers always think I'm chewing gum.


----------



## Fallen_Dark_Angel (Aug 18, 2005)

I bite the inside of my cheeks, lips, fingernails, pick at my toenails, grind my teeth and also pick at my cuticles! :um


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Everyone has nervous habits, I think. Those who don't are probably just lying. SA or no. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## WriteOn (Nov 19, 2005)

Fallen_Dark_Angel said:


> I bite the inside of my cheeks, lips, fingernails, pick at my toenails, grind my teeth and also pick at my cuticles! :um


I do all of these too, plus smoke and sometimes it's really hard to do them all at the same time. Chew, chew, smoke, chew some more, smoke some more. :um


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I chew the insides of my cheeks and two people have told me that I lick my upper lip a lot.


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

I bite my lips all the time...i never wear lipstick or gloss because of this and i could really use the color. The inside of the cheeks too--i thought i was the only one who did that! And don't even get my started on the nails and cuticles!

I also have kind of a bad skin picking thing. If I get a scab i am guaranteed a scar because i can't seem to leave it alone. Does anyone know if this is a symptom of SA or just a really disgusting habit? (it would really make a lot of sense because i seem to do it at very inappropriate times too i.e. public places) It's okay to be honest--i won't flag you if it truly is just a nasty habit :b --it's just something i have always wondered.
If you're not too embarrassed any info would be helpful...


----------



## ilikeshinythings274 (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, I thought I was the only one. I chew on the inside of my lips and I've been biting my nails since 3rd grade.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I bite the inside of my cheeks.


----------



## FillyPhile (Nov 28, 2007)

MissPhitMSD said:


> I bite my lips all the time...i never wear lipstick or gloss because of this and i could really use the color. The inside of the cheeks too--i thought i was the only one who did that! And don't even get my started on the nails and cuticles!
> 
> I also have kind of a bad skin picking thing. If I get a scab i am guaranteed a scar because i can't seem to leave it alone. Does anyone know if this is a symptom of SA or just a really disgusting habit? (it would really make a lot of sense because i seem to do it at very inappropriate times too i.e. public places) It's okay to be honest--i won't flag you if it truly is just a nasty habit :b --it's just something i have always wondered.
> If you're not too embarrassed any info would be helpful...


I've had a life-long habit of picking at scabs. I resolve never to do it again but I always break down. Sometimes they take weeks to heal because I can't leave them alone. Is there a medical term for this?

I also chew my tongue, not the inside of my cheeks!


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for being so open Randall...i really thought I was a freak for doing this! Nice to know I am not alone.



> Is there a medical term for this?


Never thought about it so I decided to google it...and just like everything else in the world, there is actually a website about it-lol http://www.skinpick.com/dermatillomania 
It is really in depth. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I chew my upper lip instead.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

my chew/bite my lips. it's been bad lately.. i had a pimple right on my upper lip and i keep on biting it so it won't heal and instead keeps bleeding. yuck, looks gross. if my lips are slightly dry then i bite or peel them.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

I chew the inside of my cheeks and mouth. I also bite my fingernails and the skin around them. Sometimes i do it out of feeling nervous/anxious, sometimes because i'm bored (i'm a complete fidget) or sometimes i do it subconciously. I also can't leave spots alone when i get them (though thankfully that's not too often) and scabs, i just pick at them til they come off, wait for them to come back and pick them off again.


----------



## SexySadie (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been chewing my lips since I was little. The more stressed I am, the worse it gets. I don't bother wearing lip stick or lip gloss, cause I'd just end up chewing it off. Thank God for Blistex. I'm also bad about peeling/biting the skin around my fingernails off.


----------



## AboutTheWeather (Dec 24, 2007)

I pick at anything--nails, cuticles, blisters, sunburns. Hands and feet. Sometimes I'll get carried away and start to bleed.. a lot. Often the bottoms of my feet are so raw that it hurts to walk. 
Also I'm constantly picking at my split ends. I hate when other people do this--and so manage not to do it in public.. but when I'm at home, I can waste a lot of time doing it. 

All of these things "help" me to think, or dwell, or procrastinate.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

CARsMom1012 said:


> I know I have SA but I was wondering if chewing the skin off my bottom lip and I was wondering if I may be doing it out of nervousness.


I do the same thing when nervous.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

I ALWAYS do this and i'm always applying lip gloss or balm at the same time! It's definitely a nervous habit for mua.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

I peel the skin off my bottom lip. I have to sleep with lip blam to aviod peeling my lip in the morning or during class thats why I carry so much lip blam and gloss. 

Its been getting better but once I'm stressed out or anxious I start to peel again.


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

anxiety most likely. or maybe OCD.


----------



## MUS1CJUNK1E (Jan 7, 2008)

Yup I'm always biting the inside of my mouth, especially when I'm anxious.


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel (Jan 8, 2008)

Same. And then I get really paranoid that one day, somebody will want to kiss me, and be grossed out, because the inside of my mouth is all ripped up. But, then again, I doubt that'll ever happen.


----------



## Melmo (Jan 31, 2008)

I do that too, chewing my nails, biting the inside of my liip, peeling the skin off my bottom lip, chewing on my lip, and even chewing on the back of my lip ring when im nervous..I took out my lip ring a few weeks ago and still try to chew on something thats not there.
My nails are so short right now, they are disgusting. My aunt asked me why I did it before, thought it was because stress. Now that I think about it, could be true, since my anxiety stresses me out.


----------



## Red4U (Feb 15, 2008)

I do the same thing, along with many other bad habits. I'm sure it's because of anxiety.


----------



## DJBrosco (Feb 14, 2008)

CARsMom1012 said:


> I know I have SA but I was wondering if chewing the skin off my bottom lip and I was wondering if I may be doing it out of nervousness.


I do that just about every day. I don't do it because I'm nervous. It just turned into a habit. At least my lips don't get chapped. I don't like using Chapstick.


----------



## Unidentified (Feb 18, 2008)

I yawn a lot, and I pull my arms up behind my head in some strange fashion while trying to explain things to people.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I do that too. Usually when I get nervous, sad or mad, but I also do it sometimes out of boredom.


----------



## carolinagirl113 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re:*



chav said:


> conanlover said:
> 
> 
> > I don't chew my lips, but they get so dry that sometimes I have to peel them off.
> ...


samesame! i think it's a nervous habit for me too


----------



## ingrid (Feb 24, 2008)

yes, my bottom lip is a mess right now from biting and picking the skin off. it was bleeding a few minutes ago. i also do this to the inner sides of my thumbs.


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

i pick at everything. when i had bad acne, i popped my zits. I pick the callouses of my foot, and of course, I pick my lips too. I have really bad skin, as you can tell, lol.


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

I do this and sometimes I do it so much that I get sores that take a least a week to heal and then I get all self concious about it and tend to stay in even more then I already do.


----------



## Dermatillomania (May 19, 2008)

Hope i may be of help. i found this site by accident.

here is a quote from the founder



> ...I created this website because once I also had picking compulsions. With years I gained much knowledge about this disorder, and I decided to share it with others.... David Florendale, founder of Skinpick..


I highly reccommend going there. I't a good resource for Skin Picking....

sawney



> Who would I be if I wouldn't be me?


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

MissPhitMSD said:


> I bite my lips all the time...i never wear lipstick or gloss because of this and i could really use the color. The inside of the cheeks too--i thought i was the only one who did that! And don't even get my started on the nails and cuticles!
> 
> I also have kind of a bad skin picking thing. If I get a scab i am guaranteed a scar because i can't seem to leave it alone. Does anyone know if this is a symptom of SA or just a really disgusting habit? (it would really make a lot of sense because i seem to do it at very inappropriate times too i.e. public places) It's okay to be honest--i won't flag you if it truly is just a nasty habit :b --it's just something i have always wondered.
> If you're not too embarrassed any info would be helpful...


I pick at my skin too. It's common for someone with SAD to have a compulsion to deal with the anxiety. There's actually a name for it: compulsive skin picking disorder. Some sources will say it's self-harm, while others will say it's OCD. *Sigh* just another disorder to add to our list  I'll do it in public places if my anxiety is really bad, but for the most part, I do it in private.

I also chew on my tongue (I don't draw blood or anything) and lick my lips a lot. I have TMJ, which leads me to believe that I clench my jaw without realizing it.


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

I bite/chew/pick at just about anything. I don't believe it's from any kind of disorder though. Is there some kind of disorder where you refuse to believe you have any kind of disorder? Heh. Maybe I have that.


----------



## SomethingSomething (Oct 6, 2007)

I do this quite often as well. I also bite the skin off of the inside of my cheeks. The latter is far more common for me, so much so that I've actually had a Dentist once comment on it.

When my hair gets a little longer, I also have the habit of twirling my hair. And I hate admitting this because it's pretty disgusting, but I've also developed the habit as of late of playing with my nose hairs. I guess I'm just a habit-prone sort of person.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

I used to peel off my fingernails. Now I do that lip biting thing... bottom lip and sometimes top with my fingernails and teeth. Any loose skin I must peel off and it sometimes bleeds...
I also pull out my hair... looked that up online, looks like some people do it and get bald spots but I dont pull it out by the roots just run my fingers through it and yank out what comes out.


----------

